# Whats the best color temperature for plants growth and fish visuals?



## lilflippy (Oct 27, 2007)

I have a hood that i can fit two bulbs in it 
Either two of the same or each different
What are your opinions?



6500k
6700k
8000k
8500k
10000k


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

SunPaq Daylight 6700°K
SunPaq Dual Daylight 6700°K/10000°K

I think Dual Daylight will be the best because it has both 6700K and 10000K, which gives you the best plant growth and looks. Actinic is only for saltwater.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2006)

I would get the 6700k, current usas bulbs tend to be very blue IMO.

How many tubes does your tank require?


----------



## Canoe2Can (Oct 31, 2004)

Another vote for Dual Daylight (6.7K and 10K). I think it's a very pleasing combination to the eye. However, I will add the caveat that I'm not sure it's the best for growth. Plant-specific bulbs usually appear more pinkish.


----------



## kebpts (Oct 25, 2007)

I currently use an 8 bulb t5 ho fixture. I run 4-6700k 3-10,000k and 1-20,000k and i really like the way it looks. The 20,000k was kind of a random decision, but since i added it the transparent fins on my angel fish have had a lot more visible color.


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

GE 9325K....:thumbsup:


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

Naja002 said:


> GE 9325K....:thumbsup:


X2 if it's an option for you.
I wish they made these in 96 watt PCs


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/54338-all-6700k-bulbs-mix-up-little.html


----------



## lilflippy (Oct 27, 2007)

6700k/10000k looks great


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

If it's a 55W PC bulb, there is none better than the GE 9325K.


Mike


----------

